# Afew for the pot



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Got afew for the pot tonight port boys big mule .7 ss band Lethal 8mm steel 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice hunt buddy!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice shooting mate! Good looking bunnies perfect eating size!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

We call that a free dinner. Nice going Bingo..


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Delicious

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice shooting


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Right on Johnny boy  nice bunny’s


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice shooting Jon!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice going John...gonna be eating high on the bunny tonight my friend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome kills,looks like good eatin at your house tonite


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

nice shooting, bbqed bunny.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Good work!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice shootin!


----------

